

Show HN: I made an app that brings smiles to everyone - sprobertson
http://trollaroid.com/

======
sprobertson
PS: If anyone has tips on mobile marketing, I have open ears. I've done
everything from design to development myself, and now I'm trying to figure out
how to get it sold.

